# Naughty von Wolfstraum protection training



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

At just over 7 months old we have recently started protection training and are having tons of fun with it. Today was just our 2nd protection session with Joe and Lindsay Brockington at von Ibso and she is really doing well. I wasn't sure at first if she would be good at protection because she has shown zero aggression towards anything, hardly ever barks, and just loves everything but the second she sees the helper tease her with the tug she turns into a rabid coyote (in a good way). It's like she already knew what to do before we even started. She's also doing very well in tracking thanks to Leesa, already doing corners and indicating articles. Thanks so much Lee and Meghan for giving me such a good dog! Here's a couple pics taken by Lindsay Brockington


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very nice!Love the pictures.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great pictures  I look forward to hearing how you guys progress.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

She looks great, Lindsey! Also maturing into a very beautiful young lady--and I use that term loosely.......


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Some really nice nice photos!!!! Love the photo where she is calm and then the turn on.....

Very happy that you are enjoying her!!!!! Looking forward to seeing how the two of you progress!!!!

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wowser - Naughty and nice !

love the intensity .

some dogs you look at and you see it is a conditioning -- a "trick"
not this one --- looks real , looks like some good fight power

this one will be interesting to see as she matures --- best of luck 

oh come on --- look at the pedigree --- look at her dam , one of my favourites !!!
Naughty von Wolfstraum


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

That's awesome. Great looking pics.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm just so amazed at how stable and confident she is, has the ability to get that intensely aggressive for training then almost immediately be sweet and social. Will definitely post updates on her progress


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Naughty and nice - like that! She sounds perfect!!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow!! Love your photos!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

She looks really good.

Nice job Lee and Astro!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

astrovan2487 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I'm just so amazed at how stable and confident she is, has the ability to get that intensely aggressive for training then almost immediately be sweet and social. Will definitely post updates on her progress


That sounds like a dog you'll really enjoy doing this stuff with. Have fun.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Great photos and beautiful dog


----------

